# Seeing Stars



## MachoCabrío (Feb 4, 2009)

Hola, folks!

Question about the relationship between dairy stars vs. milking stars. Does ADGA and AGS honor the other organizations stars? Example: If we had a buck with a *S (from the AGS registry) and he was bred to a doe with 2*M (from the ADGA registry)...would an *S or a *B be passed along to a buckling from this pairing? 

Thank you mucho!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No I do not believe so, you would have to have a *S sire crossed with a *D dam both of AGS to produce a *S buckling registered with AGS. If you double register him with ADGA and his dam doesn't have a *M in ADGA, but sire has a *B in ADGA your buckling still won't get a *B in ADGA. Does that make sense??? 

AGS and ADGA don't recognize each other's *s or Ch. status.


----------



## MachoCabrío (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank ya, KW. Makes sense to me...kinda like Mac and PC! They play well some of the time, but don't try to get Bill Gates to upgrade your iPad.


----------

